
AMD Zen 2 Microarchitecture Analysis: Ryzen 3000 and EPYC Rome - fanf2
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14525/amd-zen-2-microarchitecture-analysis-ryzen-3000-and-epyc-rome
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20152534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20152534)

